# Ok, Not Exactly A Big Game Hunter Here, But....



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Since I'm allergic to these critters, I considered it pest control when I shot this guy off of a flower about 20 feet away with the Pinkie Predator. I know, not a rabbit or other "normal" slingshot game, but since I was armed anyways, I had to give it a shot. He did lose a leg in the battle too!







The adrenaline rush from the first kill, arrr arrr!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That's a Rufus type shot, well done!


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

It was a kill or "bee" killed moment, hehe


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shot! Excellent pest control ... and environmentally friendly ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

You go girl!!!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Good shot! The final nail in the carpenters coffin.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good shooting! No, excellent!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like the skill level has gone up a few notches!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sean said:


> That's a Rufus type shot, well done!


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

treefork said:


> Sounds like the skill level has gone up a few notches!


Or I just got lucky, hehe. Actually was out back at the time aiming at the small middle target (about the size of a quarter) that I have hanging in front of the backstop when I noticed the bee a few feet closer and off to the side from where I have the backstop, which is about 22' from where I normally stand (still a noob here). So I loaded back up and flung away...first shot missed, second one didn't. I hate bees...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Treefork said it right, Sheila.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

way to show it who the queen bee is .


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You Bee a great shot Sheila! -- Tex


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome Sheila!
Next you'll be taking them in flight.


----------

